
Agile vs. Waterfall: Is Agile Web Development All It’s Cracked Up to Be? - w283923
http://www.econtentmag.com/Articles/Editorial/Feature/Is-Agile-Web-Development-All-Its-Cracked-Up-to-Be-124547.htm
======
eesmith
Is this for real? The introduction reads like a parody of Agile-fandom.

There were decades of non-waterfall design processes before the Agile
Manifesto.

Steven McConnell's 1996 book "Rapid Development" describes the major ones
(prototyping, iterative development, etc.) in detail.

